# Browning Buckmark .22LR Suppressor



## Woody77 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi guys I'm new to the site and relatively new to guns, I just bought a browning buckmark .22 LR and wondered if it is compatible with the TAC65 .22 suppressor? Or if there is a better choice for a suppressor please let me know. Sorry if this is a stupid question!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If you are wondering whether or not it's compatible to the Browning, why not just contact the suppressor company and ask them? 

You say you are relatively new to guns. Why the interest in a suppressor? I'm not trying to be nosy, just curious. You will need a threaded barrel, most likely need to shoot a particular brand / type of ammo, and you will also need to apply / pay for a federal permit for the suppressor. 

There are plenty of brands of suppressors to be had out there. Best thing to do, is take some time, do your homework (research) and go from there. Most all companies have ways to contact them if you have questions and/or concerns. And......be sure that you reside in a state that allows the purchase of a suppressor.


----------



## Woody77 (Nov 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> If you are wondering whether or not it's compatible to the Browning, why not just contact the suppressor company and ask them?
> 
> You say you are relatively new to guns. Why the interest in a suppressor? I'm not trying to be nosy, just curious. You will need a threaded barrel, most likely need to shoot a particular brand / type of ammo, and you will also need to apply / pay for a federal permit for the suppressor.
> 
> There are plenty of brands of suppressors to be had out there. Best thing to do, is take some time, do your homework (research) and go from there. Most all companies have ways to contact them if you have questions and/or concerns. And......be sure that you reside in a state that allows the purchase of a suppressor.


Okay thank you. And the reason I am interested in one is because I have a hearing condition called recruitment that causes certain sounds to be very painful to my ears, to the point that I cannot stand to hear it. I have found one of these sounds to be a gunshot, even one so quiet as a .22


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Woody77 said:


> Okay thank you. And the reason I am interested in one is because I have a hearing condition called recruitment that causes certain sounds to be very painful to my ears, to the point that I cannot stand to hear it. I have found one of these sounds to be a gunshot, even one so quiet as a .22


Interesting and that makes sense. Good luck to you and I hope that it all works out well.

BTW.....have you tried some high-quality electronic ear-muffs while shooting? I have some and they cost about $150.00 at the time, several years ago. They do work very well.


----------



## Woody77 (Nov 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Interesting and that makes sense. Good luck to you and I hope that it all works out well.
> 
> BTW.....have you tried some high-quality electronic ear-muffs while shooting? I have some and they cost about $150.00 at the time, several years ago. They do work very well.


I have tried many high quality ear muffs without success but not any electronic ones, I will need to look into them some more because it may end up costing less. Thank you!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Woody77 said:


> I have tried many high quality ear muffs without success but not any electronic ones, I will need to look into them some more because it may end up costing less. Thank you!


I have both reg. ear muffs and the electronic ones. There's no comparison in regards to noise cancelling. The electronic ones do such a much better job. With mine, you can adjust the level of noise cancellation in each ear to meet your needs.

I'm quite sure that they have even improved even more so, since I bought mine about 7 yrs. ago.


----------



## Woody77 (Nov 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I have both reg. ear muffs and the electronic ones. There's no comparison in regards to noise cancelling. The electronic ones do such a much better job. With mine, you can adjust the level of noise cancellation in each ear to meet your needs.
> 
> I'm quite sure that they have even improved even more so, since I bought mine about 7 yrs. ago.


What brand do you use?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Woody77 said:


> What brand do you use?


Mine are made by Leightning and are called Pro-Ears, Model # LM-777

Each ear muff requires two 1.5v N cell alkaline batteries.

Best I can remember, I bought the ear-muffs in 2003.

Here's the web-site: http://www.howardleight.com/shooting-protection/earmuffs

I didn't see the model muffs that I have though. Probably due to their age.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Mine are made by Leightning and are called Pro-Ears, Model # LM-777 . . .


Mine are cheap ($49.95 + tax) Howard Leight by Sperian. Model is "Impact Sport EN 352".

I don't think you can find anything cheaper. I'm sure there are better electronic muffs. Some for a LOT of $$$'s.
I've used mine with great success for three years for firearm sound suppression and they've held up well.

Opposite of your needs, I also wear them when wilderness hiking at max. volume.
Works really well at hearing birds and ground animals. Unless there is wind above a good breeze.
Then they are useless. If my dogs are along, they are also "useless". All I hear is the dogs
crashing and bashing through the brush alerting every animal within miles. :mrgreen:


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Woody77 said:


> Hi guys I'm new to the site and relatively new to guns, I just bought a browning buckmark .22 LR and wondered if it is compatible with the TAC65 .22 suppressor? Or if there is a better choice for a suppressor please let me know. Sorry if this is a stupid question!


No stupid questions. :smt1099

If you haven't "been there", go to TacSol.
Tactical Solutions | High Performance Upgrades

Buckmark threaded barrels and sight rails. Plus suppressors.
If you want to play in this league, a barrel and a suppressor will cost about as much as your Buckmark.
And then you need to get a Class III license from the BATFE.

My girlfriend inherited a LOT of firearms. Expensive ones. I think she sold about 40.
She wanted to keep the suppressed Ruger Mark II and the auto fire version of the M1 Carbine.
A "bit of time" after filling out applications and two bouts of finger-printing later she is legal.
I think it cost her $200 each, plus $100 to process the applications through a local FFL.

The Mark II is CERTAINLY quiet though. But not silent. 
And the full auto M1 Carbine is certainly a LOT of fun. Especially since she buys the ammo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Oppy (Nov 29, 2013)

Your condition must be related to tone and not volume as the buckmark, much like my Mark II sounds like a rather faint pop with standard ears on. I will second the recommendation of others to looks in to electronic ear protection. It would sure save you time and money compared to the supressor route. Good luck. Let us know what works for you.


----------

